# Mobile phone internet surfing...?



## The Pool Boy (17 Mar 2010)

With vodafone live I get charged if I access the internet through them on my mobile phone.

If I use the wireless router that I use with my pc/home phone, are there any surfing charges...?


----------



## thunder99 (17 Mar 2010)

Providing your mobile has wireless capability, there would be no extra charge (apart from your normal monthly fee to your landline internet provider).


----------



## mrblues (17 Mar 2010)

Your handset more than likely be set up to access the internet by default using Vodafone Live access point - you will need to reconfigure this in order to use your broadband. Once this is done there is no charge from Vodafone.


----------



## The Pool Boy (17 Mar 2010)

Thanks....I have that done already...just wanted to know the cost aspect. One way to keep the mobile bill low.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Mar 2010)

Make sure you on the WiFi. Mobiles have a habit of defaulting to the mobile network which costs a fortune if you don't have data plan.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (23 Mar 2010)

on my nokia e52 i have it set to always ask when connecting to the internet. this way at home you always know you are connecting via your own wireless network.


----------

